

Saverin on the future of Facebook - ismaelc
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/02/21/saverin-on-the-future-of-facebook/

======
tessa_82
I'm not sure how much credit Id give his answers as he was not at facebook
very long and his investments in asia are all sinking (besides Perx which is
doing great).

The social network movie put him on the map!

